# Corsair Vengeance Ram KÜHLER(!) nachkaufen?



## Saeculum (14. Februar 2014)

*Corsair Vengeance Ram KÜHLER(!) nachkaufen?*

Hi Corsair Team
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr die Kühler von diesen Rams hier verkauft bzw irgendwo liegen habt?
Corsair Vengeance rot DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL11-11-11-27 (CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Farbe passt perfekt zu meinem Gehäuse,jedoch hab ich schon 2x4GB Ram Riegel gekauft(ist schon länger her).

Gibt es die irgendwo=
Gruss


----------



## RyuUUU (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance Ram KÜHLER(!) nachkaufen?*

die kühler einzeln gibts nicht du kannst aber gucken ob du andere auf amazon oder caseking findest


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance Ram KÜHLER(!) nachkaufen?*

Der RAM Kühler ist ja kein einzelnes Bauteil was bei der Montage oder so einen Defekt erleiden könnte, auch wird man sicherlich nicht von defekten Rückläufern die Kühler ab puhlen. Auch würde das auch niemand gerne sehen wenn sich Bananen RAM mit fremden schmückt.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Corsair Vengeance Ram KÜHLER(!) nachkaufen?*

Hi Saeculum,

leider gibt es die Kühler nicht als Produkt.

Viele Grüße!


----------

